# endometritis (post D&C infection) anyone?



## Nimyra

Anyone been through this?

I've been having a lot of pelvic pain and tenderness the last 2 days and went in to see an OB today. She said that I probably have endometritis (uterine infection) and prescribed me more antibiotics.

(for the record, I had 2 D&Cs, roughly 3 weeks ago... had a course of antibiotics right after the second procedure. At last check my hcg level was 44) 

I also had a scan but the tech wouldnt' tell me anything. I'm pretty freaked out of course and scared that the infection will affect my fertility.

I really want this experience to just be over.

Anyone been through this with a positive outcome? I could use some words of encouragement. I feel like my doctors don't have a clue, aren't particularly concerned, and aren't giving me any answers!


----------



## jessshakespea

I don't know hun, but don't take any chances down there. Make sure you follow the course completely etc. These baby making bits are so important it amazes me we don't get better information but its that whole taboo thing. Hope someone has some experience to share with you. And it gets better quickly for you xxx


----------



## LucyLake

I'm not having pelvic pain, but am VERY tender down there as well Nimyra. It hurts the muscles in my vaginal area to sit up straight for too long :( I'm also still having off and on cramps, no spotting. I hope this is all just normal for both of us <3 I got my first negative today and I know you will next time you test too. <3 But, it wasn't comforting because I just feel so blah down there. I hope everything goes okay and don't worry <3 <3 <3


----------



## Nimyra

Thank you both for writing. I'm scared sh*tless of getting really sick or having scars from an infection. I got some good advice from a friend today which was that my dr.s mean well but they are busy and don't know that something is a problem unless I tell them. 

So I resolve to be super duper proactive even if I feel like an idiot and like I'm being paranoid and harassing my doctor. It is too much of a risk to not be proactive.

I am also probably going to need some encouragement in this because its hard to feel like you are bothering people.

I'm scared because the doctor did say that sometimes infections don't respond to oral antibiotics and IV antibiotics are needed. I hope that if that is the case they will figure that out sooner rather than later.

And mostly I just hope someone calls me tomorrow to talk to me about the ultrasound results. 

Lucy, I doubt I'll get a negative test for at least another week. As of friday, my levels went down to 44 (yay!) but my tests are pretty sensitive, so probably I won't get below 20 or even 10 until next week or later at this rate.

I'm having another blood draw on Thursday and should get the results on friday. 

Thank you again for your support and encouragement! <3 <3 <3


----------



## laila 44

I experienced life threatening endometritis 3 days post d and c. I woke up that morning with menstrual cramps that got stinger and stronger to the point were they were worse than labor and I began to pass clots the size of my head! I haemorrhaged and was brought in by ambulance. I stayed 2 nights on Iv antibiotics and then was perfectly fine. My dr said thank god u caught it on time bc it could have scarred my uterus permanently. Keep an eye Hun, if it is an infection it can get serious xx


----------



## Nimyra

Thank you Laila. The doc said if I get a fever to go to the ER, but otherwise, just to follow up next week. I'm scared the doc will miss something, but hopefully the meds will take care of it. I'm on both Doxycycline and Flagyl right now. 

I haven't been bleeding in several days, fortunately. 

I had no idea that miscarriages could be so dangerous! Scary.


----------



## Neverending

Hey nimyra a fever might not present yet as it also could be a localized infection


----------



## justhoping

i never had an infection after a m/c or d&c but I had two after birth...they can make you feel quit bad and both times i needed two rounds of anti biotics . I think when we get an infection in there its just harder to get rid of....and i was tender for while...

It however did not affect my fertility, If you take care of it in time you should be fine...

sorry your not feeling so good..

I know I have infertility now but it has more to do with my age then anything else....

xx if you need anything just pm me ....


----------



## jessshakespea

Definitely be proactive, don't worry about upsetting or hassling the doc. Only you can care enough about your own body, and like you say its too important. Doctors get paid to look after you and to answer your questions!


----------



## Nimyra

Update:

Okay, nurse called back from OB office. She said the ultrasound looked fine - no tissue that they could see, cyst on ovary indicating that I'll be ovulating soon. Thank God!

She said now the doctor thinks the pain is due to ovulation :shrug: which confuses me since she seemed pretty certain that it was an infection yesterday. I'm not sure if an infection would even show up on the ultrasound. 

Anyway, I consider this good news. I'm still on the antibiotics, still going for hcg levels on Thursday, and still waiting to hear about the lab cultures (which someone told me would take a few days). 

Praying things continue to get better. 

I took today off to rest. 

thank you all for your support. :flow:


----------



## justhoping

Nimyra said:


> Update:
> 
> Okay, nurse called back from OB office. She said the ultrasound looked fine - no tissue that they could see, cyst on ovary indicating that I'll be ovulating soon. Thank God!
> 
> She said now the doctor thinks the pain is due to ovulation :shrug: which confuses me since she seemed pretty certain that it was an infection yesterday. I'm not sure if an infection would even show up on the ultrasound.
> 
> Anyway, I consider this good news. I'm still on the antibiotics, still going for hcg levels on Thursday, and still waiting to hear about the lab cultures (which someone told me would take a few days).
> 
> Praying things continue to get better.
> 
> I took today off to rest.
> 
> thank you all for your support. :flow:


yea, if your oing soon that means your numbers are down!! Also they can see a infection on the sono...:) But Im glad they took cultures too..hopefully you will get the all clear to DTD hehe..

I get something called mittlemerts...(not sure how to spell it) and omg it hurt when I ovulate now...whatever side its on I feel as if im going to die...no kidding....

that maybe what is going on with you....i never had it till a few yrs ago......but at least I know when to do the deed soon :)


----------



## Nimyra

Okay, little update...

It's been 4 weeks since my D&C (MMC 9.5 weeks) and my hcg levels are at 25. 

Also, either the antibiotics are working or ovulation pains went away because I'm feeling less sore. I'm on a day 5 of a 7-day course of Flagyl and Doxycycline. The antibiotics are awful and make me feel very sick, very tired, and very irritable, but I suspect they helped, so I'm pushing through.

I see my OB again on Tuesday, so we'll see what she says about
whether or not I actually had an infection, my hcg levels, and when it would be safe to start TTC again.


----------



## justhoping

Nimyra said:


> Okay, little update...
> 
> It's been 4 weeks since my D&C (MMC 9.5 weeks) and my hcg levels are at 25.
> 
> Also, either the antibiotics are working or ovulation pains went away because I'm feeling less sore. I'm on a day 5 of a 7-day course of Flagyl and Doxycycline. The antibiotics are awful and make me feel very sick, very tired, and very irritable, but I suspect they helped, so I'm pushing through.
> 
> I see my OB again on Tuesday, so we'll see what she says about
> whether or not I actually had an infection, my hcg levels, and when it would be safe to start TTC again.

im sorry your not feeling well i find if i take a probiotic with antibiotics it helps the ickfeeling...

i hope all goes well at your next visit...and im happy things are going well 


xx


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks hun, 

Feeling icky has me feeling been a bit down emotionally... This month has just sucked so much. I've pretty much been sick since July with stomach issues, then pregnancy sickness, then miscarriage stuff... Maybe I need some time to feel healthy before getting pregnant again.

Its hard to keep hope alive that good things are coming in the future, especially when its been so much bad lately, but I'm hanging in there.

<3


----------



## justhoping

Nimyra said:


> Thanks hun,
> 
> Feeling icky has me feeling been a bit down emotionally... This month has just sucked so much. I've pretty much been sick since July with stomach issues, then pregnancy sickness, then miscarriage stuff... Maybe I need some time to feel healthy before getting pregnant again.
> 
> Its hard to keep hope alive that good things are coming in the future, especially when its been so much bad lately, but I'm hanging in there.
> 
> <3



::hugs:: understood


----------



## LucyLake

Love to you Nimyra, I'm so glad to hear that your levels are making their way to 0 <3 I had no idea you've been sick so long <3 I can only imagine how hard this has been :hugs: hugs: Hope you, your husband, and your little girl are having a relaxing weekend. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Briss

Do anyone know how they can diagnose chronic endometritis (not to be confused with endometriosis) and what are the symptoms?
I was going through my medical history and looked at various scan reports I've had over the last 15 years after I had D&C. One thing I discovered is that I was previously diagnosed with possible chronic endometritis. It's an inflammation of the internal layer of the womb. It is possible that I had it following D&C but it was many years ago before TTC and I did not have any antibiotics then. it was never confirmed but I wonder if that could be the reason why we have been TTC for ages. My FS never mentioned it, recent scans/lap/hsg/hysteroscopy/biopsy also did not bring it up (but these procedures can be the cause of it as well). Is it possible that I may still have it but they just missed it? I have occasional spotting for 1-2 days before or after AF, have some kind of scratching sensation in my uterus in TWW or cramping. I wonder how I can know for sure whether I have endometritis or not?


----------



## Nimyra

I think they diagnosis endometritis based on a hysteroscopy - it just means inflammation.

I'm not sure if there is much treatment anyway, besides giving antibiotics at a time of active infection (like after diagnosis of an STD)


----------



## Briss

Thank you! I wonder whether hysteroscopy itself could be the reason for endometritis. I had it together with lap&dye and developed UTI which was ignored and I did not get antibiotics up until a week later when I could not longer go to the toilet without pain. I am worried because I started spotting for 1-2 days after I had lap&dye/hysteroscopy.


----------



## Nimyra

Briss, I think generally its an infection you can't ignore -- like gross smelly discharge and lots of uterine pain.


----------



## Briss

Just an update: I had an app with a gyno cos I also started having spotting after AF for 1-5 days which could be a sign of endomitritis. the gyno basically said I would need hysteroscopy and biopsy to determine the reason for spotting; better to carry on TTC at this stage as this is unlikely endomitritis. Just in case i could take antibiotics (augrentin antibiotic 375 mg tablets 3 times a day for a week) but it may not change anything.


----------



## tootyfruity

Hi. I'm glad everything looks good on the scan now for you. 
It's very interesting that you had a cyst on your ovary and that it is a sign that u will ovulate soon because I had scan about 2 months ago and the sonographer was scanning me and seemed concerned and said 'you have a very large cyst on your ovary ' I was worried and she said don't worry it will probably go. I was so scared about having a cyst but when I spoke to the nurse she assured me that it was an ovulatory cyst but I had never heard of it and was still worried, so I am glad to hear you had the same explanation!


----------

